# Grease Needle Nozzle



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Another post reminded me of this... for hard to reach grease fittings, I use a needle nozzle. You basically just use the needle tip to depress the ball inside the grease zerk and inject the grease. It takes a little practice, but I've found that it makes it easier to get into tight places, and doesn't make as big a mess. :thumbup:


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Ware said:


> Another post reminded me of this... for hard to reach grease fittings, I use a needle nozzle. You basically just use the needle tip to depress the ball inside the grease zerk and inject the grease. It takes a little practice, but I've found that it makes it easier to get into tight places, and doesn't make as big a mess. :thumbup:


What do you have that needs such a device?


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

A Toro GM1000 for me.

+1 on the needle. I bought one and appreciate that it can get to a few zerks that are hard to get to.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> A Toro GM1000 for me.
> 
> +1 on the needle. I bought one and appreciate that it can get to a few zerks that are hard to get to.


I can't believe Toro would design something like that.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

I should prob get one of those. Here is the zerk on my TruCut that has never been greased :shock: right above the tire.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I paired mine with a Lincoln gun.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> What do you have that needs such a device?


I use it on all grease fittings - an old truckdriver gave it to me. Not only does it make it easy to access pretty much any grease fitting from any angle, it doesn't leave a glob of grease on the fitting when you're finished because you're injecting it right into the zerk.

I don't have this fancy kit (mine is threaded directly onto the end of a whip hose), but here is a guy using one at 1:46...


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> I should prob get one of those. Here is the zerk on my TruCut that has never been greased :shock: right above the tire.


Yes, it would work great for that application. :thumbup:



dfw_pilot said:


> I paired mine with a Lincoln gun.


Same here, and as the guy states in the video above, you really need a pistol grip grease gun with a whip hose versus a lever grease gun to get the best use of it.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> I should prob get one of those. Here is the zerk on my TruCut that has never been greased :shock: right above the tire.


You could take that grease zerk out and put in a 90 degree grease zerk.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

I had to get one to grease a u-joint on my Rhino. I don't use it for anything else though. I have a large lever style gun so it's easier to use the normal nozzle.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

J_nick said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> > I should prob get one of those. Here is the zerk on my TruCut that has never been greased :shock: right above the tire.
> ...


I never even thought about the possibility that these were replaceable. Thanks!


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Yep they are normally made of a softer metal so be easy! Don't use the open end of a box wrench. Use the closed end of the box wrench, socket or line wrench.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Here are a couple places the needle really comes in handy... under the belt pulleys on my Grasshopper deck and between the frame and drum on my GM1000...


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

Pretty slick.

I don't own a grease gun, so any recommendations for something on the cheap? Walmart has one of the pistol grip versions for about $15 and it comes with the hose too. The reviews are mixed, so I don't know if some of the more negative reviews are user error or are in fact legitimate complaints. I've looked online at local auto parts websites too and again, mixed reviews-autozone, advanced auto, o'reilly's.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I would definitely go with a pistol grip. I don't know where I got mine but it seems pretty reliable. I think I got mine at AutoZone.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

For our purposes, you might want to see if you can find a "mini" grease gun with decent reviews. I don't think I'll ever find my way to the bottom of a standard size tube of grease.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Ware said:


> For our purposes, you might want to see if you can find a "mini" grease gun with decent reviews. I don't think I'll ever find my way to the bottom of a standard size tube of grease.


I use to go through a tube of grease a year on my TruCut! The Baroness needs lubed every 10 hours so about 5-6 times a year. Still on the original tube of grease I bought when I got it. It's not like the grease will go bad.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> I use to go through a tube of grease a year on my TruCut! The Baroness needs lubed every 10 hours so about 5-6 times a year. Still on the original tube of grease I bought when I got it. It's not like the grease will go bad.


Ha, for you there is this...










:lol:


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Ware said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > I use to go through a tube of grease a year on my TruCut! The Baroness needs lubed every 10 hours so about 5-6 times a year. Still on the original tube of grease I bought when I got it. It's not like the grease will go bad.
> ...


 :thumbup: Always the smartass!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

I just got my needle in the mail today. I'm going to give it a try a little later on today.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> I just got my needle in the mail today. I'm going to give it a try a little later on today.


I got one from oreily auto. Looks like 18 gauge needle for a syringe. As suspected, grease just came right back out. @SGrabs33 any success on the rear wheel trouble Zerk?


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

I was able to get grease in the trouble zerk with quite a bit of pushing. It still was not very easy, but doable. Sorry, no tips besides push as hard as you can while pumping the grease gun.

Fortunately for me I upgraded to the 27" which does not have the same issue.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

This is what the Lincoln needle looks like. It seats pretty well.


----------

